
What Is This Site? - joydavis
I was meditating and this websites name came to me.
I know it may sound super odd but, it is what it is. 
Best wishes,
JOY
======
drannex
We're just a group of nerds, geeks, software engineers, engineers, startup
junkies, and overall technologists who share news, talk concepts, and just
about anything computer/science related.

